# Do i have a case for redress?



## VonnieB (6 Feb 2020)

I remortgage in june 2008. The tracker rate at that time was 4.25.  This was the rate for full mortgage loan 
However, as I was AIB staff at that time I was given an option to put a portion of loan on a staff preferential rate of 3.25% 
In December 2008 the preferential rate was considered to be no longer beneficial to staff so AIB wrote and advised us that the portion of loan on staff rate was now moving to variable rate as it was better than preferential rate
My question is why at that time if they were voluntarily moving loans to variable as best practice for customer, was i not automatically put on the tracker rate the same as the other portion of the original loan. 
My mortgage loan continues on the split rates with portion on variable and a portion on tracker.
How do I find out if I have a case to challenge the variable rate


----------



## BridgeA (21 Feb 2020)

Hi VonnieB,  I am in the same position as you but unfortunately don't know if I should have been given the option of tracker.  Have you had any update or reponse.  Thank you


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Feb 2020)

AIB - Aib ex staff  - getting €1,650 compensation
					

Hi there I'm just wondering if anyone has discussed aib staff mortgages here.  I have a staff mortgage, I took it out in 2007.  At the time I had the majority of it on a staff preferential fixed rate of 3% and then the balance was on a tracker rate.   After a few years as far as I remember we...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------

